# LOGO Automatischer Stern Dreieckanlauf



## Andrea (4 September 2003)

Hallo

Kenne mich hier nicht so gut aus, ich hoffe es passt hierher:

Kenne mich ncht aus bei LOGO Steuerung: Hab von meinen Vortragenden eine Stern Dreickschaltung bekommen, auf LOGO programmiert und ausgedrückt. Nun hat er das Sternschütz gesetzt, wäre es nicht möglich das Netzschütz zu setzen? 
Kann man das auch von den herkömmlichen Schützsteuerungsplänen irgendwie herleiten?
Oder hat wer gute Ratschläge für mich. Bin dankbar für alle Antworten.
l. G, Andrea


----------



## Zottel (4 September 2003)

Hallo Andrea,
leider kenne ich mich nicht mit LOGO aus. Und aus dem, was Du schreibst, wird mir nicht klar, wieviele Schütze Du dort einsetzt.
Ich nehme an:
1. Das Netzschütz trennt den Motor und die folgenden Schütze vom Netz.
2. Ein Anschluss jedes Wicklungsstrangs hängt an je einer Phase hinter dem Netzschütz.
3. Sternschütz schaltet die anderen Seiten der Wicklungsstränge zusammen (Sternbrücke).
4. Nach dem Anlauf, also nach einer Zeit oder auf Betätigung eines Bedienelements wird der Motor in Dreieckbetrieb geschaltet. Dazu fällt das Sternschütz ab und ein Dreieckschütz, dass Du nicht erwähnt hast, zieht an. Es schaltet die freine Enden der Wicklungsstränge an die vorhergehende Phase.

Was tut nun das LOGO?
Hat es Strom, wenn Netzschütz aus?
Möglichkeiten:
1. Es ersetzt ein Zeitrelais, bekommt Spannung bei Netzschütz ein, schaltet Sternschütz ein, wartet, schaltet Stern aus und Dreieck ein.
2. Es ersetzt ein Zeitrelais, bekommt immer Spannung und einen Eingang von einem Hilfkontakt des Netzschützes, schaltet Sternschütz ein, wartet, schaltet Stern aus und Dreieck ein.
3. Es ersetzt ein Stufenschalter, bekommt Spannung bei Netzschütz ein, schaltet Sternschütz ein, bei Tasterbetätigung schaltet es Stern aus und Dreieck ein.
4. Es ersetzt ein Stufenschalter, bekommt immer Spannung, schaltet auf Tastendruck Sternschütz ein, bei weiterer oder Tasterbetätigung oder Betätigung eines anderen Tasters schaltet es Stern aus und Dreieck ein.

Nun Antworten auf Deine Fragen, wenn ich diese Fälle annehme:
In den Fällen 1 und 3 kann das LOGO nicht das Netzschütz schalten, da bei Netz aus keine Versorgungsspannung hätte. In den Fällen 2 und 4 könnte es das tun.

Deine andere Frage: Natürlich kann man das Programm aus der zu ersetzenden konventionellen Schaltung herleiten. Der direkteste und intuitivste Weg ist die Programmiersprache KOP (Kontaktplan). Obdiese für LOGO zur Verfügung steht, weiß ich nicht.
Bei anderen Arten eine Steuerung zu programmieren, läßt sich über logische Beziehungen feststellen, ob sie dieselbe Funktion erfüllen, wie ein gegebener Schaltplan. Jedoch gibt es mehr als eine Möglichkeit, denselben Schaltplan zu "uebersetzen".

wenn Dir das nicht soviel sagt, melde Dich einfach wieder.


----------



## Andrea (5 September 2003)

*Hallo Markus*

Danke dir für die Mühe die du dir da gemacht hast. Ich kann ja nicht gleich die Aufgabenstellung dir aufbrummen   
Leider ist im LOGO kein KOP zur Verfügung. Dies funktioniert nur mit FUP.
Da ich aber in meiner Ausbildung keine Digitaltechnik dabei hatte, also weder Morgan noch Wertetabellen richtig versteh,...trotz aller Mühe, steh ich immer an. Die Schützschaltungen gehen ja so einigermassen, aber zu komplex dürfen auch die nicht werden, sonst komm ich auch hier zum struddeln. 
Also mit dem Herleiten....ist es schon schwierig. Hast du einen Ratschlag, oder Buch etc. wo es so beshcrieben ist, das ich es auch kapier?
Hab das Lernprogramm von der Steuerungstechnik bfe Oldenburg, leider bin ich anscheinend wirklich zu doof :shock: 
Ich brauch was ganz simples, am besten wo auch die Schützschaltungen dazu abgebildet wären, damit ich es verfolgen kann. BVielleicht geht ja dann der Knoten im Kopf auf. :roll: 
Ich bin dir auf alle Fälle sehr dankbar, das du dir diese Mühe gemacht hast. Echt Spitze, danke.

Vielleicht hat ja wer einen Rat für mich, wie ich das angehen soll, damit ich nicht immer den Faden verlier, bei solchen Steuerungen?!?
DANKE, nochmal


----------



## Anonymous (6 September 2003)

Hi Andrea,

das Prinzip einer Stern-Dreieck Schaltung ist folgendes

1. Netzschütz und Sternschütz einschalten
2. Zeitglied aktivieren (Einschaltverzögerung)
3. nach Ablauf der Zeit Sternschütz ausschalten und Dreieckschütz einschalten

Sinn und Zweck ist die Begrenzung des Anlaufstromes bei großen Motoren,

anbei ein Link zu Unterlagen für Logo

http://www4.ad.siemens.de/WW/llisap...82&lang=de&content=skm/search.asp?&Query=logo


Uwe


----------



## Andrea (6 September 2003)

*VIELEN DANK*

Hallo

Super, danke! Ich hab solche Link&s gesucht und nicht gefunden. Naja, bin auch nicht so gut drauf am PC.
Auf alle Fälle, danke für eure Hilfe!!!  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea


----------



## Andrea (23 September 2003)

*Die LOGO Schaltung mit Schliesser funzt, aber ...*

Hallo, hab schon wieder Probleme, bei dem mir auch Siemens noch nicht weitergeholfen hat. Könnte ja auch sein, das der Ausschalter od. Motorschutz als Öffner ausgeführt ist, oder? Nun hab ich schon versucht, die Schliesser zu invertieren aber das lässt sich nicht simulieren...da ist wo ein Wurm! 
Weiß hier noch wer einen Vorschlag, denn ich probieren könnte?
Wollte die Schaltung hier reinposten, leider bin ich zu ..... :lol: 
Also bitte...wenn jemand einen Vorschlag weiß... würde mich sehr darüber freuen, danke, l.G. Andrea


----------



## Zottel (24 September 2003)

Ohne Schaltbild und Progrmmausdruck kann ich Dir natürlich die Frage nicht beantworten.
Ich nehme mal an, dass Du einen bestimmten Motorschutzschalter zur Verfügung hast, der schon eingebaut ist oder den Du benutzen must. Bei normalen Motorschutzschalter gibt die Nummerierung der Kontakte (z.B. 95,86 )auch die Funktion an. Ich weiss aber die Zuordnung nicht auswendig. Euer Meister sollte Dir das sagen können. Aus dem englischsprachigen Raum sind auch die Bezeichnungen NO (normally open, Schliesser) und NC (normally closed, Öffner) üblich.
Ansonsten kannst du die Funktion der Kontakte am *(spannungsfreien!)* Motorschutzschalter mit einem Durchgangsprüfer oder einem Ohmmeter selbst ermitteln.
Wenn Dir das nicht weiterhilft, versuche bitte noch einmal, das Schaltbild und Dein Programm zu posten.


----------



## Andrea (24 September 2003)

*Hallo Zottel*

Wollte die Schaltung posten, leider hab ich keine Ahnung wie ich sie ins Forum stellen kann. Screenshot ist gemacht, nur da rein...wie geht das?
Kannst mir da bitte helfen, vielen Dank, l.G. Andrea


----------



## volker (24 September 2003)

hallo andrea
eine logo hab ich noch nicht programmiert.
aber fup ist fup

das sollte dann bei dir ungefähr so aussehen. (nachfolgendes ist mit s5 gemacht)

e0.0 ein taster
e0.1 aus taster (öffner)
e0.2 motorschutz (öffner)
a1.0 netzschütz
a1.1 sternschütz
a1.2 dreieckschütz
t1 einschaltverzögerung stern nach dreieck
t2 verzögerung dreieckschütz damit stern und dreieck nicht gleichzeitig da sein können.


```
gelöscht da ein fehler drin war
```


leider laesst sich das hier nicht besser darstellen.  liegt an der schriftart
kopier den code in die zwischenablage und ersetze die unterstriche durch ein leerzeichen, dann lässt sich das besser lesen.

mfg


----------



## volker (24 September 2003)

hallo andrea

habe das obige beispiel mal auf meine homepage gelegt.
da kann mann das odentlich erkennen.

[url]http://80.135.115.60/files/SPS/S5_Bausteine/stern-dreieck.txt
[/url]

mfg volker


----------



## Andrea (24 September 2003)

*Hallo Volker*

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe...bin gerade dabei eine Homepage zu erstellen... :lol:   Super, ich muss mal nachsehen ....aber vielen, vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe

l.G. Andrea


----------



## Andrea (24 September 2003)

*Hallo Volker*

Danke für die Mühe die du dir da gemacht hast, aber ich glaub das ist nicht das was ich machen muss! 
Hilfe, wie kann ich meine Seiten da reinbringen...damit Ihr mal genau Bescheid wisst...hat wer eine Idee? Das mit der Homepage, ist glaub ich nicht so einfach, oder bin ich  8)  ?

Also BITTE, wer kann mir dabei helfen wie ich am besten die Skripten da reinbring? Scanner usw. ist vorhanden.

l.G. Andrea


----------



## Andrea (24 September 2003)

http://forum.electronicwerkstatt.de...=6809&forum=26&bx=topic_timexDESC&by=1&bz=0&8

So ich hoffe, es klappt nun auf diesem Weg... und es ist auch erlaubt, oder? 
Das ist die Schaltung, die funktioniert, aber ich brauch als Eingang I2 einen Öffner, der I3 ist ein Schalter.

Bitte, sollte jemand eine Lösung wissen...bin dankbar für jeden Hinweis

l.G. Andrea


----------



## Anonymous (24 September 2003)

WARNUNG! 
probiert das lieber nicht. Der A1.1 muss natuerlich auf jeden fall mit t1 = 1  zurueckgesetzt werden, (als oder mit dem vorhadenen rücksetzen)  sonst knallst wenn keine hardwareverriegelung eingebaut ist.



```
a1.1 sternschütz
a1.2 dreieckschütz
t1 einschaltverzögerung stern nach dreieck
t2 verzögerung dreieckschütz damit stern und dreieck nicht gleichzeitig da sein können.

_____________+---+___A_1.1
_A_1.0____---¦_&_¦____+-----+
_T_1______---o___+----¦S____¦
____________ _+---+____¦_____¦___+------+
___________A_1.0____--oR___Q+-+-¦_=____¦_A_1.1
______________________+-----+___+------+
```


----------



## Andrea (24 September 2003)

*Hallo*

8)  8)  8)  8)  8)   Also bin ich echt so blind ... :shock: 

Ich werd gleich ..... also bitte meinen Link bitte verfolgen...dauert etwas, aber da sind die Schaltungen gepostet...die ich gemacht hab...hiiiillllfffeee

Ich gebe auch noch die Aufgabenstellung rein, damit mal alle wirklich genau Bescheid wissen...nicht nur ich...

Danke für Eure Hilfe    mit lieben Grüßen, Andrea


----------



## Zottel (25 September 2003)

Hallo Leute, Andrea hat mir den Plan per e-mail geschickt. Hier ist er:


----------



## volker (25 September 2003)

hallo andrea

ich wusste nicht, dass man logo grafisch programmiert.
habe das programm auch nicht.
ich habe das mal eben mit corel gezeichnet und exportiert.

www.lischis-home.de/local/sps-ip.htm
geh mal hierhin und dann in den ordner sonstiges.
dort ist es die datei stern-dreieck.gif.

mfg volker


----------



## Andrea (25 September 2003)

*Vielen Dank*

Hallo

Super Danke, hab er mir ausgedrückt...jetzt noch simulieren!!
Eine Frage noch, was heißt dieser Baustein SE  ??
Welche Funktion muss ich da nehmen?
Danke dir, l.G. Andrea


----------



## volker (25 September 2003)

*Re: Vielen Dank*



			
				Andrea schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Frage noch, was heißt dieser Baustein SE  ??
> Welche Funktion muss ich da nehmen?
> Danke dir, l.G. Andrea



das ist ein zeitglied einschaltverzögert. wie das in der logo aussieht weis ich nicht.

mfg
volker

ps: ich habe das eben mal getestet mit dem bild hier einfügen.
das scheint nur zu klappen wenn das bild irgendwo in netz liegt.
also http://usw

und was bedeutet  l.G. ?  :wink:


----------



## Zottel (25 September 2003)

Ja, es scheint, daß man nicht ein Bild, sondern nur den Link auf ein Bild einfügen kann. 
Ich hatte zunächst versucht, Andreas Plan als file:/root/Andrea.jpg einzufügen. (Das web.Interface von web.de würde dann einen Mail-Anhang hochladen).
Als das nicht ging, habe ich es in mein Web-server Verzeichnis kopiert und den URL http://localhost/Andrea.jpg genannt.
So steht er unverändert im Quell text der Seite, wenn ich den Forum Beitrag öffne.
Seitdem sehe ich das Bild, aber klar, die anderen nicht.
Daraufhin habe ich mir einige Beiträge von Josef Scholz angesehen, weil der öfter mal Bilder drin hat. Das waren immer Links auf seinen öffentlichen Webserver. So etwas habe ich hier aber nicht zur Verfügung.
Oder habe ich was falsch verstanden ?


----------



## volker (25 September 2003)

hallo zottel

ich hab das auch mal auf meinem webserver getestet (tritanium board)
ist genau das gleiche.
die einzige möglichkeit wäre du richtetst ein verzeichnis ein in dem man das bild uploaden kann und der link auf das bild automatisch bei absenden der mail darauf gesetzt wird.

(wenn ich die tage mal ein bisschen zeit habe werde ich das mal versuchen)



> seinen öffentlichen Webserver. So etwas habe ich hier aber nicht zur Verfügung.


heist das, dass du deinen server mit einer dynamischen adresse zu hause betreibst?
wenn nicht und du eine feste ip hast wo das forum läuft sollte das oben von mir angedachte funktionierten. uploads via php sind überhaupt kein problem.

mfg


----------



## Zottel (25 September 2003)

Entschuldige, Volker, aber ich betreibe gar keinen Server.


----------



## volker (25 September 2003)

Zottel schrieb:
			
		

> Entschuldige, Volker, aber ich betreibe gar keinen Server.



ok also betreibst du das brett bei irgendeinem webhoster.
php und sql kannst du ja nutzen, sonst würde das board ja nicht laufen.
und wenn du php nutzen kannst kann man damit auch files uploaden. ftp ist gar nicht unbedingt nötig für die fileverwaltung. mache ich auch mit php.
und wenn man ein bisschen php programmieren kann, kann man das script fuer die mail ja entsprechend anpassen und noch ein formular fuer den upload zufügen.

mfg


----------



## Andrea (25 September 2003)

*du hast es geschafft*

   

Hallo, ich kann den Schaltplan sehen,  :lol:   vielen dank!!!

Wie kann ich das jetzt machen? Ich brauch den I2 als Öffner..diese Schaltung ist mir Schliesser dargestellt. So funktioniert sie, nur wenn ich I2 invertiere, dann geht es nicht mehr. Der Motor läuft dann erst gar nicht an. Vielen Dank, l. G. Andrea :wink:


----------



## volker (25 September 2003)

*Re: du hast es geschafft*



			
				Andrea schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, ich kann den Schaltplan sehen,  :lol:   vielen dank!!!
> 
> Wie kann ich das jetzt machen? Ich brauch den I2 als Öffner..diese Schaltung ist mir Schliesser dargestellt. So funktioniert sie, nur wenn ich I2 invertiere, dann geht es nicht mehr. Der Motor läuft dann erst gar nicht an. Vielen Dank, l. G. Andrea :wink:



ich kann se übrigens auch sehen.
zottel hat wohl die mail editiert und den pfad auf das bild geändert. (ganz schön mühsam wenn man das immer so machen will  :wink:  ).

also deine schaltung find ich ganz schön verworren. hat die, die ich dir gegeben habe nicht funktioniert? wenn ich das so grob überblicke bin ich mit bedeutend weniger schaltgliedern ausgekommen. 

mfg

ps: was bedeutet noch mal "l. G."


----------



## Andrea (25 September 2003)

*Hallo*

Danke nochmal an Alle

Hab nun sämtliche Arten versucht, glaube ich könnte 100 Bilder senden...und keines funktioniert...das kann ja gar nicht mehr sein!

Trotzdem RECHT HERZLICHEN DANK an alle

m.f.G Andrea


----------



## Andrea (25 September 2003)

*bin&acute;s nochmal*

Ich hab völlig vergessen....sorry...nur wegen dem blöden Bilder einfügen und ahhhhhhhhh....mach ich sofort....wird aber ein wenig dauern, sorry

l.G. heißt     LIEBE GRÜSSE     Andrea


----------



## volker (25 September 2003)

*Re: Hallo*



			
				Andrea schrieb:
			
		

> ich könnte 100 Bilder senden...und keines funktioniert...das kann ja gar nicht mehr sein!



wie ich schon in meiner vorigen mail geschrieben habe, deine schaltung ist viel zu konvus. am besten beginnst du ein neues projekt anstatt dich in diesem festzuhampeln. das was du da programmiert hast kann man fast gar nicht mehr überblicken.

hast du meine schaltung nun ausprobiert oder nicht?
*
hast du eine private mail (pn) von mir bekommen? wenn nein funktioniert hier irgendwas im board nicht richtig.
*

mfg volker


----------



## volker (26 September 2003)

hallo andrea

so. ich habe mir mal eine demoversion von logosoft besorgt (v3.1.20)
und das mal eben kurz programmiert.

das projekt als .lsc und .jpg findest du hier

http://www.lischis-home.de/local/sps-ip.htm

dann ins verzeichnis tools.

mfg volker


----------



## Andrea (26 September 2003)

*Hi Volker*

Danke für deinen Link!!!!   Hast du mein Mail bekommen? 
  l.G. Andrea


----------



## Andrea (26 September 2003)

*Hilfe*

Ich kann keine Merker finden...hab die nicht weder in Grund noch Sonderfunktion!! Auch in der Hilfe ist kein Merker zu finden
Was kann ich anstelle vom Merker nehmen?

l.G. Andrea

NEIN, danke...ich hab&s gefunden!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andrea (26 September 2003)

*VIELEN DANK EUCH ALLEN*

Hallo an ALLE UNERSCHÖPFLICHEN HELFER


Es ist geknackt....ich möchte mich recht herzlich bedanken, für eure Hilfe und euer Bemühungen, die ihr euch alle gemacht habt. 
Schade das ich kein Abschlussbild senden kann, da meine PC Kenntnisse noch in den Babyschuhen stecken...aber ich werde brav lernen  

VIELEN DANK, ich hoffe, ich werde auch mal soooo gut!!!    liebe Grüße, Andrea    

Die Homepages, hab ich unter meinen Favoriten!!! Danke, nochmal !!!


----------



## Flinn (28 September 2003)

*Kennt Ihr diesen Link?*

Hallo Ihr!

Auch wenn wahrscheinlich schon alle Fragen geklärt sind, kennt Ihr diesen Link schon?

http://www.ad.siemens.de/logo/ftp/logo_d_96.pdf

Seite 82 könnte Euch interessieren...

Gruß
Flinn


----------



## Andrea (30 September 2003)

*Hi Flinn*

Danke für den Link, ist sehr brauchbar   
l.G. Andrea


----------

